# Sauger, what's the good word??



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Any word on the Sauger yet? 

Looks like I might have some time Sunday, water temp bouncing around 60, should I pack all my jigs or just a couple?


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd go with the whole arsenal. Never know what they're gonna be in the mood for. Let us know how your trip goes.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Was slow last wknd but water is alityle higher this wk g l.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

Fingers crossed. We will see how it goes.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would get out for a bit...


----------



## cali2ohio (Nov 27, 2010)

River gonna blow out


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

River came up about 12 feet today.....don't know about sauger but there is plenty of debris and current.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Oops, I forgot to report. Sorry.

Great day to be out,, but tough with all the wind. Left the boat, fished from shore. 
Got a fair bit of bait stolen, caught a couple small Channel Cats, no Sauger. 

However, at late dusk the water suddenly took to boiling, lots of what I believe were small Sauger busting minnows. That lasted about 20 mins until a barge locked through, then stopped as suddenly as it started. 

I was casting like a madman but they did not want white or chartreuse.


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Pooka said:


> Oops, I forgot to report. Sorry.
> 
> Great day to be out,, but tough with all the wind. Left the boat, fished from shore.
> Got a fair bit of bait stolen, caught a couple small Channel Cats, no Sauger.
> ...


----------



## saugerdaddy (Mar 30, 2011)

I also tried my luck this past weekend on the KY river below a dam. Minnows on the bottom, and white jig on my jigging rod. 1 solid strike on the minnow got tangled on something in the water and got off. Didnt see what it was. Fished 7am-10am overcast and a little drizzle. Water seemed a little warm still. Maybe I'll try evening next time.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thinking about heading to meldahl on Saturday if the water is right... Has any one been fishing there or seen a bunch of boats? Just curious if the fish have made their way up there yet


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Just about gun season, I will be off the water for a couple weeks or until I fill the freezer. Hope the Sauger have lit up by then.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Any reports on sauger below dam? What is the river like?
Bassky


----------



## PT-63 (Oct 10, 2011)

R


Bassky said:


> Any reports on sauger below dam? What is the river like?
> Bassky


River is currently 33.4, no sauger Good news is trout have been installed alex park ,and tues @ ernst


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

no sauger where ?


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Tried today above meldahl by Ripley . River is up about a foot and muddy. Temp 43.5 . Caught 2 small sauger and a channel cat.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Tried in pike island pool Sat. River was high and dirty.
Marked very little, caught none. Tons of debris in water


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

went to meldahl Sunday for about a hour had a few bites. my buddy had one on but that's it water was muddy with alot of debris 45 degrees and up just a little bit.... drove down to foster to . try that but there was a boat duck hunting the mouth s o we just left


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

there is a bait shop that sells minnows in pt pleasant they sell them 3 bucks for a dozen and its a healthy dozen


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

zack2345 said:


> there is a bait shop that sells minnows in pt pleasant they sell them 3 bucks for a dozen and its a healthy dozen


I haven't had a chance to get back out. Real life hit fast forward.


----------

